# Books about ancient and medieval warfare



## Pendragon II (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm looking for references about ancient and medieval warfare. I've browsed local bookstores and Amazon.com, but most books take ages to get to the point. What I would like is a book that sketches out tactics, formations, difficulties and how armies operated, without going into great detail on any one subject. If the need arises, I'll buy more specialized books. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trick (Nov 18, 2016)

May I suggest checking out this thread? https://mythicscribes.com/forums/research/11456-ask-me-about-warfare.html

One of the people on here (thecoldembrace) posted many answers to warfare questions in that and you may find some answers there. He gives his credentials in the first post. It does not appear that thecoldembrace has been very active on MS this year but perhaps a PM asking about specific books would not go amiss.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 18, 2016)

>What I would like is a book that sketches out tactics, formations, difficulties and how armies operated, without going into great detail on any one subject.

You have to ask yourself why anyone would publish such a book. If they know about tactics and formations, why would they only skim the surface?

Also, pick a time period and a culture. The answers to your questions vary widely by time and place.

Sometimes a better approach is to ask something specific. What sort of boots did Roman soldiers wear? Did Vikings fight in formation? As you try to hunt down the specific question you gain more general knowledge. The advantage there is the ancillary knowledge comes in context.

Finally, be aware there are mountains of information on this. The history of warfare isn't a question, it's a career.


----------



## Malik (Nov 18, 2016)

Pendragon II said:


> most books take ages to get to the point.



Welcome to fantasy writing: 50% research, 49% imagination, 1% typing. I have entire bookcases full of reference material, and when I can't find it, or the reading isn't enough, I go out and do it myself, or have a beer and wings with someone who's done it.

There are no shortcuts.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2016)

May be of some use - The Writer's Complete Fantasy Reference: Amazon.co.uk: Writers Digest: 0035313107108: Books


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 19, 2016)

I own this one.  Seems to fit the bill of what you're looking for.  It's an enjoyable, informative read, either way.

100 Battles That Shaped the World: Parragon Books: 9781445466804: Amazon.com: Books

One thing to bear in mind as a writer: we do do homework for a living, and we know ten times about a subject than ever makes in on paper.  Glossing over things can be serviceable for the moment's need, but the devil is in the details.  You never know what you're missing by not doing your due diligence.


----------



## Chessie (Dec 4, 2016)

Malik said:


> Welcome to fantasy writing: 50% research, 49% imagination, 1% typing. I have entire bookcases full of reference material, and when I can't find it, or the reading isn't enough, I go out and do it myself, or have a beer and wings with someone who's done it.
> 
> There are no shortcuts.



I've been thinking plenty about this lately. 

Cannons. Gunpowder. Cannons + gunpowder + magic + ships.

But researching it is oh, so boring. Waaay boring. But is there another choice? It's not like I'm going to come across 15th century cannons anytime soon.

And then, there's the part about the tiny fishing town. Been there, done that, loved it:


----------



## Peat (Dec 4, 2016)

Amazon.com: War in the Middle Ages (9780631144694): Philippe Contamine: Books - decent starting point, not too expensive (oh academic books, y u so much?)

Amazon.com: The Art of Warfare in Western Europe during the Middle Ages from the Eighth Century (Warfare in History) (9780851155708): J.F. Verbruggen: Books - This is what I own and use most mind. 

That said, you might be better off with something more specific. I found this one very easy reading - Agincourt: Henry V and the Battle That Made England: Juliet Barker: 9780316015042: Amazon.com: Books

Plus there's a bunch of great free articles at De Militiari online.

Can't help much on ancient history, sorry.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 4, 2016)

De Re Militari is an awesome site. It is, however, an academic one, so be prepared and put on your grownup pants.

The OP said a thing that's worth taking up. The books take forever to get to the point. Yes they do. They all do. It is not up to those authors to know the point at which you wish they would arrive. They have their own points to make.

Which is another way of saying you (second person, universal) need to learn how to do research. If I have a point in mind--a specific piece of information, a particular insight, a deeper understanding, or simply a general introduction--I bring that with me. I do not look at a book, I look at a pile of books. I attack those books in a predatory manner; I'm hunting for something specific, so I range across the pile of books with a single question: does this particular book look like it's worth investigating more fully?

Those that do go in this pile, those that do not go in that pile. Of the ones that look promising, I probe further. I actually start reading, rather that merely skimming. The more one knows about a particular topic, the more efficient one becomes at this. The on pile gradually becomes two or perhaps three little stacks. Stack One holds books that are mostly off-topic but which have a promising chapter or two in them. Stack Two holds books that look promising (based on ToC and Index, plus a scan of chapters--by this time I'm starting to take notes), but which need a deeper scan. Stack Three is for any books that look like they are worth a thorough read. These rare books are ones where I'm going to give the poor author a break and actually read her or his narrative and argument front to back (other forms of reading involve chapter-hopping), and are usually for when I'm looking for that deeper understanding mentioned above.

There's more, but then we begin to shade from techniques over into personal style and habits. The point of the above is that doing research is what you call your non-trivial activity. It's an acquired skill and it takes time, and as with any time-consuming, skill-based activity, it has its own peculiar rewards. I heartily recommend developing it, to anyone who has several years to invest.


----------



## WeilderOfTheMonkeyBlade (Dec 4, 2016)

So I'm a second year student studying Ancient History - currently doing a module on the roman army (yeah its pretty cool) One of the required bits of reading - i've just put it down, coincidentally, is Soldiers and Ghosts; a History of Battle in Classical Antiquity, J.E Lendon. Now theres a LOT of books on tactics and strategy - I've read quite a few of them myself. 

Never read anything close to this. Its amazing. Not as such a discussion of strategy, more of an in-depth analysis of classical psychology and how cultural pressures influence ways of fighting. Its a truly stunning read. Mind-blowing. (And no, I'm not on any sort of commission for this book lol).

The classics - Sun Tzu and Clausewitz are always useful, too.


----------



## Peat (Dec 5, 2016)

Speaking of the psychological aspect of war, John Keegan's Face of War is very easy to follow and contains a fair amount on Agincourt if memory serves.


----------

